# Murano Check Engine Codes



## MikeGlosta (Sep 26, 2015)

2006: Had the Oxygen sensor replaced. The Check engine light was on before the fix then came back on after a new one was installed.

Questions:

Will it take a certain amount of miles or turn-keys before the computer resets?

Will removing the negative cable reset the computer?

Can I use the traditional turn key styles in the ignition to bring the code up so I can read it and know for sure this isn't another problem?

Thanks


----------



## stilkus (Sep 30, 2015)

I am afraid it might be a shot precat which is on it's way to ruin your engine very soon. Research this topic to avoid Major repair bills

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## juswalkn (Oct 28, 2015)

I own a 2004 Murano, and it is listed as having upstream O2 and downstream O2 sensors. Did you change both?


----------

